# Pumilio Egg Swap



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

A few more solarte froglets just morphed out for me and my pair has started laying clutches again. They laid one clutch in a film canister. I have another film canister with a colon clutch of relatively same age (freshly laid) that I'm going to swap in place of the old film canister and see if I can get them to transport these instead. Has anyone tried anything like this before, will they recognize it as another clutch and not bother to touch it? Might I have better luck with letting the clutch develop into tads and placing them in the bromeliad axils instead (with the hopes that the female stumbles upon them while transporting solarte tads and starts eggfeeding the colon tads instead)?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen surrogates used many times. Some replace the tads with other s the same age and others have added eggs from another pum into the clutch... as for switching the canisters that exact method I have never seen. It may work. As for hoping they stumble and accept some tads in a different area... I would doubt that would work.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
not sure if they happen to stumble uppon them if they will take care of the tads, your best bet is to replace the clutch in the same general area of where they laid their clutch in order to have them feed and take care of the tads, they will not generally feed or take care of a clutch that is not laid by them that is in another spot of the tank.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> A few more solarte froglets just morphed out for me and my pair has started laying clutches again. They laid one clutch in a film canister. I have another film canister with a colon clutch of relatively same age (freshly laid) that I'm going to swap in place of the old film canister and see if I can get them to transport these instead. Has anyone tried anything like this before, will they recognize it as another clutch and not bother to touch it? Might I have better luck with letting the clutch develop into tads and placing them in the bromeliad axils instead (with the hopes that the female stumbles upon them while transporting solarte tads and starts eggfeeding the colon tads instead)?


I would take the clutch and hatch it. Female pums will feed other female's tads in the same viv. When a female "stumbles" upon a tad she feeds it. If you hatch them and place them either in a brom with tads or a brom (or even film can) known to be a deposit site there is a good chance they will be cared for. It has worked for me quite a few times.

Rich


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice, I am going to do both. I put the film canister for now in the same spot as the old one, and if nothing gets transported I will drop the tads myself into brom axils that were used before in previous clutches.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would use white film canisters so they can be more easily


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I went to move the tads into the broms today but they were gone, so will post an update in 2 months or so.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

As long as the colons are parasite free or don`t have anything the solarte don`t have.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well it works when you put a tad into a brom that pumilios have raised other tads from. This guy was put in the same time as Mike's into a bastimentos pair's tank.



















rob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great progress, keep us posted.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
you got any update on yoru tads?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just found a froglet in my solarte tank and it's definitely not a solarte!


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats. Why did you have to swap the eggs in the first place?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't own any colons, but was given a clutch to see what happens. By letting my solarte raise the colon tads, I now own colons, well at least one froglet so far.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Mike!!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

That is awsome, this should be a new way to trade frogs.. J/K that woudl be to hard to determine. But very cool.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I think it would be a good way. as long as you know that your frogs will take care of the foster tads. I have a lonley female that still checks for tads  I may give her a few darkland tads to feed.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks to be healthy and active, thanks for all the initial advice. Will end this thread with this:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

really sweet Mike!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I ended up finding another one 2 weeks later. Here is an update of the younger one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nicely colred!! how old is he now?


----------

